# Obchazeli vrata zoo



## parolearruffate

Co prave delaji? Sloveso "obchazet" moc dobre nerozumim.

Diky a cau


----------



## funtomas

Write more sentences. Probably it mean:

They were going near zoo gate.


----------



## parolearruffate

Zustal pod vodou, rekl Ondra. Spustil se z mrize.
Obchazeli vrata zoo. Sli podel mrize, kam az to slo.
"Obchazet", doesn't it mean: to go around? But I'm not sure about it's meaning.
Diky


----------



## Jana337

Určitě je to go around. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Co právě dělají?  Sloveso slovesu "obcházet" moc dobře nerozumím.
> 
> Díky a čau


Rozumět needs a dative in Czech. 
You could say: Sloveso "obcházet" moc dobře nechápu.

Jana


----------

